# Darcy's First Few Days



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Awww, he's so little and cute!! I love his sweet little eyes, there's so much expression in them! Enjoy him!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG he is so small ! now your making me want a mini hahaha


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

He's stunning! Love little Darcy!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wonderful pics! He looks sooooo tiny on Grandpa! I, too, love those soleful eyes. I didn't realize how tiny a mini was as a pup.
_


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Gosh, I don't think it is possible to be any cuter than that !! He's just precious


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

He is just the most adorable little thing!! Congrats!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

He's too cute for words. What a beauty!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

He's darlin!!! I love those eyes.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

what a beauty!! awwww - i can see why when he doesn't want to walk you could have a melt down and pick him up! i agree, makes me want a mini, too!! my husband would kill me! lol - ok maybe in a couple of years


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

I love his cute little face!! More pictures please!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Gosh, he is just so cute!! How is he doing with housebreaking, your building, nighttime sleeping, etc?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

omg, he's sooooooo cute!!! look at his sparkling eyes~~

Nickel is arriving in an hour. I should get ready to drive to the airport. Will post pictures of him soon.

If I remember correctly, Nickel and Darcy share the same bday (Feb 26), right?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh, he is just sweet as can be! What a face! I love his eyes and his big, fat paws!

I think we determined that our pups may be related (Clarion). I will have to check to see if Codiac or other relatives is in my pup's pedigree.

What color is Darcy?


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

You don't realize how small he is as a puppy until you see him in your father's lap. Wow, he is ADORABLE! It was worth the wait.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> omg, he's sooooooo cute!!! look at his sparkling eyes~~
> 
> Nickel is arriving in an hour. I should get ready to drive to the airport. Will post pictures of him soon.
> 
> If I remember correctly, Nickel and Darcy share the same bday (Feb 26), right?


Yep, that's right! I'm looking forward to hearing (and seeing) how Darcy's forum brother is getting on!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

PaddleAddict said:


> What color is Darcy?


He's black, but has a brownish tinge to his coat in some photos. In person he looks very black though. And yes, I think they do share relatives somewhere, I just have to look back and see where!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Gosh, he is just so cute!! How is he doing with housebreaking, your building, nighttime sleeping, etc?


He is doing so well! Last night was actually our first night alone in the condo, as we stayed over at my parents Sat/ Sun. I was reluctant to leave their backyard. He has slept in his crate every night, and last night slept from midnight until 7:30 am without getting up once! I think he could have gone longer even, but I had my alarm set so we got up.

He hasn't had an accident since Saturday. He first arrived and was all confused so peed a few places, but since then he has either used his pee pad or gone outside. I found he sometimes walked off his pee pad, so when I am putting him on it to pee I put it in the tub. Otherwise he knows to use it bc he was using one at the breeder's.

He really is an easy puppy for the most part. He is a mad retriever. He either does it naturally or the breeder taught him how, I'm not sure, but he goes to get items and brings them back. He's not so good at letting them go, but he is very good about bringing them back.

And he's been so good here at work with me. He spends a lot of the day sleeping in his crate, but is also good at amusing himself if he's awake. I did run over his foot with my wheely chair yesterday, bc he was sitting right under it, but otherwise it's all good! 

I could go on and on, but I'm sure you've all heard enough, haha!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Cdnjennga said:


> He really is an easy puppy for the most part. He is a mad retriever. He either does it naturally or the breeder taught him how, I'm not sure, but he goes to get items and brings them back. He's not so good at letting them go, but he is very good about bringing them back.


This sounds just like my Jäger. He is crazy for toys and would play fetch for hours if he could. He always bring them right back to us for another round, but also likes to play tug for a while first. He likes his toys better than treats!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

How great! I will look for a puppy with a high retreiving instinct next. It is so much easier (and fun) in so many ways! Congrats again!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He sounds like a little gem. I am so happy for you both. Hoping things keep going so well, and that our new boy settles in as well when he arrives. All the best to you!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

He is really adorable! I love these mini's.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh for total cuteness! Can you just say adorable???


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

He is an absolutely beautiful little guy! I love his expression and his sweet little eyes!!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

it's agreed, darcy is adorable. that agreed, i want to say something else. i guess i've never seen a mini poo pup from a breeder. mini poos are common in my area, but i think they are from puppy stores. he is a beautiful mini - he actually looks like a tiny version of a std pup - i guess that is what is striking me. i'm sure everyone of you who have minis aren't surprised at this, but i am cause, like i said, i guess getting one from a breeder makes all the difference in the world. he makes me want to get a mini !


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

He is so tiny. I'm so used to standards that the difference in size is unreal. I'm so glad that everything is going so well for you congrats.


----------



## mightykale (Apr 25, 2010)

Looking at that sweet little faces makess me want to give him tons of nose kisses! What a doll!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

> I could go on and on, but I'm sure you've all heard enough, haha!


No, never enough.


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

Darcy is soooo cute. He looks so tiny sitting on your parent's laps.


----------

